

Gyrophone: Recognizing Speech From Gyroscope - shill
http://crypto.stanford.edu/gyrophone/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8178777)
was posted yesterday, but this is substantive enough not to treat as a dupe.

